# Mantis fell an inch while molting



## GayJerk (Nov 29, 2016)

My giant African just molted, and he sort of fell a little bit, probably half an inch or an inch. He climbed back up and hung himself upside down afterwards, but he seems to be missing the tiny tip of the top of his abdomen, probably about a millimeter. Do you think he'll be ok? 

Edit: The exposed part isn't oozing anything, it's a lime green as well, he's moving still and acting fine as far as I can tell..


----------



## GayJerk (Nov 29, 2016)

here's a picture.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 29, 2016)

I would say if he can still pass poop then he should be fine, give him water to rehydrate as well. Just keep an eye out, I had to lay out a paper towel for my mantis to make sure she was still pooping when she was sick. Otherwise he sounds fine.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

@GayJerk Hard to tell from the 1/4" abdomen image, however it appears that it might be a problem. If you can supply a better photo it could help answer the question to what is at the end of the abdomen as it doesn't appear normal.


----------



## GayJerk (Nov 30, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> I would say if he can still pass poop then he should be fine, give him water to rehydrate as well. Just keep an eye out, I had to lay out a paper towel for my mantis to make sure she was still pooping when she was sick. Otherwise he sounds fine.


Yeah that's what I was worried about most. I'll have to move him to an enclosure with a paper towel temporarily. 

@CosbyArt I took a closer look and it appears that the top half of the tip of his abdomen didn't extend completely, and the lower abdomen did, exposing the inside on the tip, if that makes sense. His wings extended fully so I can no longer see the top half. I'm just worried about him being able to defecate.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 30, 2016)

That may be a female, not a mqle. Thier end sticks out on the bottom of thier abdomen.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 30, 2016)

@GayJerk keep us posted, the most important thing is knowing if he's passing poop


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 30, 2016)

@Sticky I'm pretty sure it's a male, I have a female s. lineola and her abdomen is wide and fat, I think what he means is that the top skin didn't stretch out all the way, it's scrunched up


----------



## GayJerk (Nov 30, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> @GayJerk keep us posted, the most important thing is knowing if he's passing poop


When I got home about 5 hours ago I put him in a container with a papertowel bottom so i could see if he goes at all, and he hasn't yet. I'll try feeding him tomorrow and if he doesn't go by sunday *if he eats that is* I'll put him in the freezer so he doesn't suffer anymore. He is my first mantis, he's been a good bug.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 30, 2016)

@GayJerk he might not go right away after a molt, but give him plenty of water. I hydrate my mantids wth honey flavored water daily with a dropper, they take an extra long drink after molting. I'll try giving them food two days after molting. Just keep an eye out, hopefully you see a little turd  ^_^


----------



## GayJerk (Nov 30, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> @GayJerk he might not go right away after a molt, but give him plenty of water. I hydrate my mantids wth honey flavored water daily with a dropper, they take an extra long drink after molting. I'll try giving them food two days after molting. Just keep an eye out, hopefully you see a little turd  ^_^


I did give him some honey when i got home, I'll make sure to keep him hydrated! Thank you for replying so quickly, I really do love all my animals regardless of size or species.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

@GayJerk Best of luck, and hopefully he is able to pass frass and recovers. Keep us updated.


----------



## GayJerk (Nov 30, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> @GayJerk Best of luck, and hopefully he is able to pass frass and recovers. Keep us updated.


I will keep this thread updated. Thanks!


----------



## Sticky (Dec 1, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> @Sticky I'm pretty sure it's a male, I have a female s. lineola and her abdomen is wide and fat, I think what he means is that the top skin didn't stretch out all the way, it's scrunched up


Can you take a closer picture?


----------



## GayJerk (Dec 1, 2016)

I can try, but I know for sure that he's a male. It would be hard to take a picture because his wings now extend past his abdomen


----------



## Ranitomeya (Dec 2, 2016)

The end of his abdomen is normal. That's just what the male external reproductive organs look like. It's much more noticeably when they've recently molted as all the body parts are distended or inflated.


----------



## GayJerk (Dec 2, 2016)

@CosbyArt @crabbypatty @Ranitomeya

Heres a better picture, I finally got him to hold still.


----------



## GayJerk (Dec 2, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Can you take a closer picture?


Yes I just posted it above! I forgot to tag you


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 2, 2016)

@GayJerkThat actually looks normal, my giant asian mantis is an adult male and his end looks like it's protruding out a bit as well, he's about a month into adulthood and he's great.


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 2, 2016)

@Ranitomeya you are correct!


----------



## GayJerk (Dec 3, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> @GayJerkThat actually looks normal, my giant asian mantis is an adult male and his end looks like it's protruding out a bit as well, he's about a month into adulthood and he's great.


Wow!! This is my first mantis so I never knew male mantids had protruding reproductive organs like that. He's eating and going to the bathroom anyway, so I moved him into my large vivarium. He looked happy. :sweatdrop:  Thanks!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 3, 2016)

GayJerk said:


> Wow!! This is my first mantis so I never knew male mantids had protruding reproductive organs like that. He's eating and going to the bathroom anyway, so I moved him into my large vivarium. He looked happy. :sweatdrop:  Thanks!


To be honest the same for me, the few adult males I've kept never did either (the majority of mine are turn out to be females). I am glad to hear he is eating and passing frass though.


----------



## crabbypatty (Dec 3, 2016)

@GayJerk yay! I'm still fairly new at this too but I've gotten some experience points with the ones I have, haha.


----------

